# *PLEASE READ!! I’m a Wall St Broker and I’m Saying “CASH OUT!!!"



## wallstwench

As I started writing this thread, the following article confirming my fears was JUST released in Germany. You will have to do some serious digging in Europe to find it since we are severely censored here, and do not use Google. Germany and France are nationalizing all of Europe's pension funds.

ALL WAGES, PENSIONS, WELFARE AND TAXES IN EUROZONE TO BE CONTROLLED BY NEW, UNELECTED BODY: EUROPE TO BECOME PLANNED ECONOMY LIKE CHINA

If you read this post without taking action I can guarantee you will regret it. It may in fact be too late for some of you that have your money in funds that have extensive "lock up" periods. I've been warning my loved ones for over 6 months to take their money out or they would never see it again. I wasn't sure when it would happen or how it would happen, but I see the scam being implemented as we speak. Trust me when I say this. In my 17 years in this god forsaken business, I have only opened my mouth ONCE to give me investment advice. That was in Dec 2007. I was so afraid to say anything for fear I could be wrong, and cause everyone to miss out on a rally. I was right. This time I know I'm right. They are coming for our pension funds in one of the following ways:

1) A Cyper Attack on our bank/trading accounts

2) A Municipal Bond and Pension Bailout

3) A Municipal Bond and Pension BANKRUPTCY

3) Another Housing/Bank Bailout or "TARP 2"

Cyber Attack
I have a friend that is a journalist. She tried to warn everyone about Madoff 8 years before it happened with a front page article in WSJ/Barrons. Nobody listened. Her sources have been telling her to look into the "Flash Crash" that happened a year ago. She tried but it was so incredibly complicated that she just couldn't uncover what the actual cause was. Traders chalked it up to a "perfect storm" of circumstances. I think it was a test. Check this out:

Report: Hackers Penetrated Nasdaq Computer Network
Feb 5, 2011 - 9:15 AM
Text Size

NEW YORK - The computer network that runs the Nasdaq Stock Market has been penetrated by hackers multiple times during the past year, according to a newspaper report.

The Wall Street Journal reported on its website late Friday that federal investigators are trying to identify the perpetrators and their motive.

People familiar with the investigation say the exchange's trading platform, the system which executes trades, was not compromised, according to the report.

A person involved in the Nasdaq investigation told the newspaper that so far the perpetrators "appear to have just been looking around."

Nasdaq officials declined to comment.

Possible motives include financial gain, theft of trade secrets or a national security threat designed to damage the exchange, the newspaper said.

The Secret Service initiated the probe involving New York-based Nasdaq OMX Group Inc. last year. The FBI is also investigating the breach and White House officials have been informed.

Investigators have not yet been able to track the cyber break-ins to any specific individual or country, but people with knowledge of the case told the newspaper some evidence points to Russia. However, they point out that hackers could be just using Russia as a conduit.

In 1999, a group of hackers calling itself "United Loan Gunmen" infiltrated the computer that runs the websites for Nasdaq and the American Stock Exchange.

The hackers left a taunting message and also claimed to have briefly created for itself an e-mail account on Nasdaq's computer system, suggesting a broader breach in security. But at the time, Nasdaq officials said there was no evidence they manipulated financial data.

Internet 'Kill Switch' Legislation Back in Play
By David Kravets January 28, 2011 | 6:09 pm | Categories: Cyber Warfare, Cybersecurity
Legislation granting the president internet-killing powers is to be re-introduced soon to a Senate committee, the proposal's chief sponsor told Wired.com on Friday.

The resurgence of the so-called "kill switch" legislation came the same day Egyptians faced an internet blackout designed to counter massive demonstrations in that country.

The bill, which has bipartisan support, is being floated by Sen. Susan Collins, the Republican ranking member on the Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee. The proposed legislation, which Collins said would not give the president the same power Egypt's Hosni Mubarak is exercising to quell dissent, sailed through the Homeland Security Committee in December but expired with the new Congress weeks later.

The bill is designed to protect against "significant" cyber threats before they cause damage, Collins said.

"My legislation would provide a mechanism for the government to work with the private sector in the event of a true cyber emergency," Collins said in an e-mail Friday. "It would give our nation the best tools available to swiftly respond to a significant threat."

The timing of when the legislation would be re-introduced was not immediately clear, as kinks to it are being worked out.

An aide to the Homeland Security committee described the bill as one that does not mandate the shuttering of the entire internet. Instead, it would authorize the president to demand turning off access to so-called "critical infrastructure" where necessary.

An example, the aide said, would require infrastructure connected to "the system that controls the floodgates to the Hoover dam" to cut its connection to the net if the government detected an imminent cyber attack.

What's unclear, however, is how the government would have any idea when a cyber attack was imminent or why the operator wouldn't shutter itself if it detected a looming attack.

About two dozen groups, including the American Civil Liberties Union, the American Library Association, Electronic Frontier Foundation and Center for Democracy & Technology, were skeptical enough to file an open letter opposing the idea. They are concerned that the measure, if it became law, might be used to censor the internet.

"It is imperative that cyber-security legislation not erode our rights," (.pdf) the groups wrote last year to Congress.

A congressional white paper (.pdf) on the measure said the proposal prohibits the government from targeting websites for censorship "based solely on activities protected by the First Amendment of the United States Constitution."

Oddly, that's exactly the same language in the Patriot Act used to test whether the government can wiretap or investigate a person based on their political beliefs or statements.

Municipal Bond and Pension Bailout
Meredith Whitney became my hero last month when she went on 60 minutes and spoke about the imminent municipal bond failures coming our way. She was right about the housing bubble, but nobody listened. I can't say people aren't listening to her this time. Quiet the contrary. People are so enraged, they are not only bashing her publicly, they may now subpoena her siting that her 60 min appearance triggered a massive sell of in municipal bonds.

To be continued&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## PamsPride

This seems like a rather timely article:
AP source: Hackers pierce system that runs Nasdaq - Yahoo! News


----------



## wallstwench

Yes it does. That was the concern I was set to voice. The more research I do, the more I see. They will get our retirement funds one way or another. Whether it’s through a cyber attack, a staged terror attack and foreign invasion, a municipality or bank emergency. The NON GOVERNMENT elite banking cartel, planned this all 100 years ago. Despite what we’ve all been led to believe, the Federal Reserve is NOT a government entity.


----------



## BasecampUSA

wallstwench said:


> As I started writing this thread, the following article confirming my fears was JUST released in Germany. You will have to do some serious digging in Europe to find it since we are severely censored here, and do not use Google. Germany and France are nationalizing all of Europe's pension funds.
> 
> ALL WAGES, PENSIONS, WELFARE AND TAXES IN EUROZONE TO BE CONTROLLED BY NEW, UNELECTED BODY: EUROPE TO BECOME PLANNED ECONOMY LIKE CHINA


My main internet survival / insider-news activities are over in Europe... I speak 4 languages.

The people I am in daily contact over there with, are those type that something like this would NOT get by them... I'll confirm it now.

Thanks WSW...

- Basey


----------



## wallstwench

Sweet. Give ‘em hell!!


----------



## BasecampUSA

I got 6 answers in a hurry, all say pretty much the same thing...

Germany would Split from Brussels first, because if anything like a "Planned economy a la China" happens, you would see another "Cairo" immediately happening in Berlin, Frankfort, Hamburg, Stuttgart and other cities.

*******************

A real threat is looming here:

True, the Germans are having as tough a time as the US because of the recent bailouts of some EU member states. Like China and others, Europe had a big stake in US bonds and investments when the Fed's ponzi schemes went south in 2008, and dragged them down. Rather than to sell the USA down the drain, the Germans have tried to hold thier own, but the extra strain of bankrupt member state bailouts is taking its toll.

Explanatory link: EU rescue costs start to threaten Germany itself | Politaia.org


----------



## BasecampUSA

Oops... standby - one "inside" source said there was a _rumor buzz _on some DEEP insider blog close to Brussels that said there WAS some dialoge about "Planned economy" the other day in one committe conference...

I'll be back with more -IF it is substantial...

- Basey

PS, anyway... 50% of my portfolio is in silver and gold as we speak... WTSHTF, I'll spend the rest (cash on hand) real quick on barterable commodities!


----------



## The_Blob

seems like Germany is pretty much carrying the European Union


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Wow, I completely missed this post yesterday 

Keep us informed. I'm researching more information. 

Thank You!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I'm trying to think of a planned economy....

SO production, distribution, pricing, and investment decisions are made by private owners of factories based upon individual interests rather than a macroeconomic plan? So the state employs taxes, subsidies, grants... there will be state-owned companies, private companies directed by the state or a combo?....So the government controls and regulates ALL production and distributions along with the prices....

Dear God it's communist China...


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

*Okay, my third post in 15 minutes on this subject....sorry but I'm shitting bricks over here! I found some information:*

The plans set out by German Chancellor Angela Merkel and the French President Nicolas Sarkozy called for the harmonization of the corporate-tax base, the abolition of indexing pay rises to inflation, and also for the linking to pension ages to demographics i.e the pension age to be raised across the eurozone.

Merkel and Sarkozy are pushing for an agreement in *March*.

They claim their push for economic convergence in the euro monetary union without a political union and without any opportunity by the people of Europe to have a say and also without any adequate basis in an EU treaty will allow economies in Europe to overcome the financial crisis and grow faster. But experts say their plan is a way of introducing through the back door the transfer union and Eurobonds benefitting banks at the expense of ordinary people .

The plan also includes a binding indicator for labour productively and labour unit costs across Europe ie the amount of money every person earning working in a specific job sector is to be set centrally across Europe.

Labour cost units do not anyway address the problem of gigantic and growing unemployment in the eurozone as a result of the failed policies of Merkel and Sarokzy and EU, especially in countries in the southern European zone where many jobs have been lost because they joined the eurzone at an exchange rate that was too high and so became uncompetitive.

To regain competitiveness, the countries need to be able to devalue their currency or introduce a regional, parallel currency, experts say. However, there is no mention of devaluation in the Merkel/Sarkozy plan.

Crucial also to a buoyant economy is the demand for products. Germany, for example, was prosperous in the 1980s because people earned enough money to be able to buy German products, creating a virtuous economic circle of demand and production. Today, Germany's domestic demand is small because real income is barely enough to cover essentials, and the new plan does nothing to change that.

In fact, Germans along with the rest of Europeans are set to have even less money if the new pact is agreed in Brussels in March with wages and pensions set to be slashed in real terms.

Scrapping the link between annual wage increases and inflation will mean that wages will fall in real terms across Europe, leaving people with even less money to spend and so fire up the economy.

Far from boosting the economy, the measures unveiled will, in fact, accelerate Europe's transformation into a centrally planned, labour Gulag such as in China.

It has been estimated that more people in the developing countries will have an income of 10,000 dollars a year than in Europe and the USA together in five years time, underlining just how steep the drop in the real incomes in Europe and the USA has been.

Charities have calculated that the minimum required to live in Germany is about 1000 euros a month. That means almost 80% of the Germans are now already living on or close to the minimum needed to exist.

According to Die Welt, more than 20% of Germans have less than 1070 euros a month and another 60% of Germans earn between 1070 bis 2350 euro a month. Only 3% earn more than 7,000 euros a month.
*
Einkommensverteilung: DIW-Forscher sehen schwindende Mittelschicht - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE*

The long-term unemployment benefit Hartz IV is 350 euros or only about 7 times more than the poorest Egyptians have to live on a month in spite of much higher costs in Germany.

The Hartz IV benefit is set to rise by only 5 euros this year on the insistence of Merkel, far below inflation, further eroding the real purchasing power and driving millions deeper into poverty.

It is not just in Germany but all across Europe that salaries have been decimated. Gone are the days not so long ago when professions such as young teachers for example earned 30 times more than their average cost of accommodation in a major cities. In Greece, for example, the average pension is just 600 euros.

The next logical step for Merkel and Sarkozy is to float plans to send millions of Europeans to live in barracks and work in factories or roads with a bowl of soup and bread until they are 90 or drop dead as in the 1930s after a similar engineered financial crisis.

I can't see people of Europe allowing a centralised bureaucracy set up by governments in Berlin and Paris to cut their pensions and wages in order to give yet more to the banks and corporations - not after these same governments aided the banks in an engineered financial crisis that wrecked economies, and plunged nations into debt.

Merkel has said that the rest of Europe has to keep up with the "best", implying the low wage, slave labour concentration camp that Germany has become with its corrupt financial sector, corrupt corporations caught bribing its own and foreign politicians(Siemens in Greece) is in some way to be emulated.

I suspect Europeans will share that view.

Not the Irish for sure. Even tame politicians and newspapers like Enda Kenny and the Irish Times are comparing the brutal take-over of the Irish economy by the German and EU bankers via an enforced 85 billion euro loan with the armed conflicts of Leningrad and the Easter Rising.

How much longer will the people of Europe put up with this?

After helping the banks wreck the European economy in front of everyone's eyes and pushing toxic vaccines on their populations, Merkel and Sarkozy pair up in a flagrant bid to steal pensions etc instead of presenting a serious plan.

*How dare they?*


----------



## wallstwench

*IritatedWithUS-*

PLEASE do NOT stop responding Iritated. I love everything you were able to dig up. I can't wait to get to work tomorrow to pick some finance brains. I'm also going to see if my media relationships can start investigating. If we were to give the European citizens ample time to prepare for what they might be setting up, we just might be able to prevent the greed stricken German and French banks from accomplishing this socialistic agenda.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

wallstwench said:


> PLEASE do NOT stop responding Iritated. I love everything you were able to dig up. I can't wait to get to work tomorrow to pick some finance brains. I'm also going to see if my media relationships can start investigating. If we were to give the European citizens ample time to prepare for what they might be setting up, we just might be able to prevent the greed stricken German and French banks from accomplishing this socialistic agenda.


I'm getting in touch with a friend from Berlin who's an American English teacher. He needs to get out


----------



## wallstwench

**important*

I didn't want to post this information on this site for fear of drawing attention to it, but every time I try and tell someone about this, that information ends up disappearing.

I found that Eurozone takeover information on a German site called "DiePress.com." After posting the title of the article, as well as the link to the article, to this initial thread, I stepped away from my computer for an hour. After I returned, my thread linked directly to a google search. As I went to look up the article again on DiePress, I discovered it was removed. I also discovered the LINK I published in my thread was gone. 20 minutes later it was removed from google, and my spyware informed me that an unknown IP address was linked to my computer. After that it was removed from my history as well.

"IrritatedWithUS" explains exactly whys this information is so sensitive. The plan is global socialism. Whatever they have planned for Europe will inevitably follow to the US.

How can we stop this?


----------



## wallstwench

*CORRECTION

DiePresse.com


----------



## Papaya

That's frightening! Sounds like socialism isn't just for Europe anymore.


----------



## BasecampUSA

*HELP!!*

I got some feedback that both Merkel and Sarkozy had discussed such measures, but that would be the straw that broke the camel's back and could unleash scenarios similar to Cairo in a hurry.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I talked to my friend in Berlin. he said:

<<"I heard that there is a growing dissatisfaction in the euro as things appeared cheaper with the deutche mark.. I think that people just aren't thinking strange because its been like 6 years with inflation and everything.

The CDU have announced publicly that doing away with the euro would be detrimental to German trade because import/export and stock prices would go so high that people would start bidding against German companies and the German stock market would crash as a result.

Im particularly not worried about any shit storms in the near future (unless the Muslims are taking over) but thanks for the heads up! I will keep you posted on anything that goes down.>>


----------



## JayJay

Well, I think GH is going to Walmart for all the Coleman fuel and lamp oil they have..and anything else I can spend these dollars on.:gaah:

Hook up that military tent stove ...soon.


----------



## Clarice

Sad but true. I have been tell people for a couple of years now that Wall Street was just smoke and mirrors. Glad I have gotten out. I do believe things will be getting uglier soon. Real soon. With all the unrest in Egypt, Korea, now Japan & Russia are verbally duking it out, no telling when the cork will blow. Keep prepping and praying.


----------



## PamsPride

JayJay said:


> Well, I think GH is going to Walmart for all the Coleman fuel and lamp oil they have..and anything else I can spend these dollars on.:gaah:
> 
> Hook up that military tent stove ...soon.


The Walmart we went to Friday night had a ton of lamp oil! It was $5 for 1/2 a gallon.


----------



## CulexPipiens

IrritatedWithUS said:


> *
> According to Die Welt, more than 20% of Germans have less than 1070 euros a month and another 60% of Germans earn between 1070 bis 2350 euro a month. Only 3% earn more than 7,000 euros a month.
> *


*

Not sure where they got their numbers from but one of my contacts in Germany say these aren't even close to being realistic. Everyone he knows makes more than the 20% and 60% categories. He also read through the rest and did not have good things to say about the accuracy of the article. I don't know if it's because the article is just simply alarmist without merit or if is because he is not aware of some stuff... although from my past conversations with him, he does seem to be pretty on top of things.*


----------



## JayJay

PamsPride said:


> The Walmart we went to Friday night had a ton of lamp oil! It was $5 for 1/2 a gallon.


In what dept is that?? I have only seen the 32 ounce of Medallion..

Thanks.


----------



## BasecampUSA

CulexPipiens said:


> Not sure where they got their numbers from but one of my contacts in Germany say these aren't even close to being realistic. Everyone he knows makes more than the 20% and 60% categories. He also read through the rest and did not have good things to say about the accuracy of the article. I don't know if it's because the article is just simply alarmist without merit or if is because he is not aware of some stuff... although from my past conversations with him, he does seem to be pretty on top of things.


Culex... the numbers are legit. Most of my relatives are over there still working (till they are 70)... most are in the "middle" income bracket... -the only one who makes top dollar is my 2nd cousin in Berlin who is a federal judge and lawyer.

The chronically unemployed recieve a pitiful 380 Euros a month... no enough for groceries let alone rent. The call them "Hartz IV" recipients. There is a LOT of anger bottled up over there and the country might take a sharp turn to the radical "right", if you know what I mean... Anyway Merkel's days are numbered... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartz_concept

They are having a lot of problems with Moslems... you can't even legally jodel anymore in some places, because it interferes with the Moslem call to holy prayer!!! - no joke! They are totally fed-up!

I worked there myself for 10 years as an engineer (I speak 100% German), came back in 1998 for good.


----------



## PamsPride

JayJay said:


> In what dept is that?? I have only seen the 32 ounce of Medallion..
> 
> Thanks.


It was an end cap...ALL LAMP OIL! It was on the end of the candle section.
I got 64 oz (is that a half gallon??) bottles of Florasense Lamp oil. I think they were $4.97 each.


----------



## JayJay

PamsPride said:


> It was an end cap...ALL LAMP OIL! It was on the end of the candle section.
> I got 64 oz (is that a half gallon??) bottles of Florasense Lamp oil. I think they were $4.97 each.


Thanks---i'll have DH ask.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Basecamp... strange that I'd get a different response from someone living there now. He works for the parent company of my employeer and they did massive layoffs at the end of 2008/early 2009. They called it "short hours". Basically you were still an employee however you were not allowed to come to work and the government paid your unemployment at around 60-70% (don't remember the exact amount but it was in this ballpark) of your salary during this time. Of the people that were in this situation I know they were getting a lot more than 380 a month. After about a year, most were brought back as full time employees again.

I would assume all parts of the country follow the same "rules" as my contacts are in the Bavarian area.


----------



## JayJay

JayJay said:


> Thanks---i'll have DH ask.


Oh, no...my darling GH goes to Ace Hardware and gets 100 ozs for $15 because it doesn't smell or promote soot!!!:gaah:

But the fuel for my coleman cooker was only $9 a gallon there.

I told you, I don't know whether to hug him or strangle him at times!!

But he did get the Arm & Hammer washing soda at Krogers for me to make my own laundry detergent...:kiss:


----------

